# vinyl dash kit



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

i was thinkin about gettin the vinyl dash kit for my sunburst v... so i was hopin that someone has some pictures of theirs before and if i make a wrong decision.... help me out here..... I GOT NOWHERE ELSE TO GO!... heh heh... whatever


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I would NOT reccomend it, Vinyl looks crappy and will look put on. If you can afford it, get a kit that replaces the one you have, they do run kind of expensive. If your looking for another solution, get the thing painted. It might depend on the amount of trim, but a Body shop will charge around $100 for it.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

dont get vinyl kits the suck and dont stick right if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

a guy i know had red vinyl put in his spec v... hes got red and black interior... it looks pretty clean... i like it... i just wanted to know how it looked in yellow


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

well if you have someone to do it for you, just a word of caution, people will touch it and stuff will slip off etc. I def. would NOT reccomend it.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I got it on my '98 200sx se-r from rvinyl.com on Ebay. it was $15 + $4 shipping for the states. For the price, I would recommend it, even if it means finding out what your car would look like with color in the interior. I didn't want to paint anything for the fear of not liking it, and most of the 200sx dash pieces are part of the dash (connot be removed/replaced).

I got the vivid blue, which I'm not too sure if I like b/c most colors are pretty bright, esp on a car with such a dark interior. It is growing on me however, and I get lots of compliments, plus it matches my car really well.

On thing about pre-cut vinyl is that it is not a perfect fit. Some areas where it should be a round corner they had cut a 90 degree angle, and some areas were not wide enough. But this is not too noticable unless you really look closely. And as far as ppl picking/feeling it. let's just say my buddies know better then to poke at my car. lol

If you let the vinyl sit for a couple days it sticks on really well, just watchout in direct sunlight b/c I heard it starts to bubble. otherwise it's on there solid.

So after all that, for the price I'd totally recommend it, even for fun. I just did mine for a car show, but decided I'll keep it on for fear of the boring black dash. Definitely a personal opinion though. 

Anywho, sorry for the long response, hope it helps.

My pics:

Interior #1 
Interior #2 
Interior #3


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

chucky, the dash can be removed...yes it's a pain and took me two weeks (not constent and hour or two here and there) to get it out...the only thing is is that you have to pry it out over your airbag cover unless someone else knows another way and you have to reset it back to it's original place


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

kwertis said:


> *chucky, the dash can be removed...yes it's a pain and took me two weeks (not constent and hour or two here and there) to get it out...the only thing is is that you have to pry it out over your airbag cover unless someone else knows another way and you have to reset it back to it's original place *


haha, I wouldn't even consider that!  What I meant was for instance if you wanted to paint around the air vents, they cannot be removed from the dash to do/replace it (since it's just engraved right on the dash itself). I just thought that painting would be more of a pain esp if you wanted to remove it to sell the car or b/c you get sick of it. that's why I did the cheapo vinyl.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> *I got it on my '98 200sx se-r from rvinyl.com on Ebay. it was $15 + $4 shipping for the states. For the price, I would recommend it, even if it means finding out what your car would look like with color in the interior. I didn't want to paint anything for the fear of not liking it, and most of the 200sx dash pieces are part of the dash (connot be removed/replaced).
> 
> I got the vivid blue, which I'm not too sure if I like b/c most colors are pretty bright, esp on a car with such a dark interior. It is growing on me however, and I get lots of compliments, plus it matches my car really well.
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks really good. I've had that same exact dash kit sitting in my room for like 4 or 5 months. I decided not to do it when I heard how cheap it is and how hard it is to put on and stuff like that. But, seeing your pictures, that looks really nice. I got the silver vinyl one.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah it does look nice, but on some pieces you can kinda see how it's just a cover, and that would drive me nuts. Looks tight though.


----------

